# Grub - Não inicia Gentoo

## Maquiavel

Olá pessoal, sou novato aki e no linux tbm    :Wink: 

To com problema com o Grub, já configurei tudo como o handbook sugeriu, mas ele só inicia o windows, no gentoo ele fala erro 15   :Crying or Very sad: 

Meu Pc

Athlon 64 3000+ Venice

A8N-VM

512 Mb DDR 400

Hd Sata 80 Gb Samsung

Instalei o Gentoo 64 2006.0, usando o Universall CD

Abaixo meu fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda7		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda8		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/sda9		/		ext3		noatime			0 1

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,user		0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,user		0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

Agora o meu Grub

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,6) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda9 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Não sei mais oq fazer, só sei q só dá boot no windows xp =/

Poderiam me ajudar??

Abraços

----------

## Ariem

Erro 15 é "file not found".

O que quer dizer que não está a encontrar o kernel que especificaste.

A minha sugestão é removeres o /boot do teu grub,conf, ou seja:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,6)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15

root (hd0,6)

kernel /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda9 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

----------

## Maquiavel

vlw a ajuda Ariem

fiz 2 alterações, tirei o /boot e coloquei no nome completo do kernel, não apenas a versão

ficou assim meu grub

default 0

timeout 90

splashimage=(hd0,6) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15

root (hd0,6)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda9 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Porém agora tem outro problema, ele boota automaticamente no gentoo, não deixa eu escolher   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qual configuração preciso fazer para ele deixar eu escolher entre Gentoo ou Windows??

----------

## Ariem

Experimenta tirar o /boot do splashimage também.

Ou seja, 

```
splashimage=(hd0,6)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 
```

----------

## Maquiavel

vlw a ajuda Ariem

mas desta vez não deu certo, tirei o /boot do splash image e não deu em nada, continua bootando automaticamente no gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ariem

Tens, 

```
timeout 90 
```

o que quer dizer que espera 90 segundos até continuar pela entrada default.

Não é o que está a acontecer, mas como nada mais parece fora de sítio, só se este valor, 90, estiver a causar algum problema.. no entanto não faz lá muito sentido.. 

Pelo sim e pelo não, tenta usar um valor mais baixo, antes tinhas 30, não sei por que razão mudaste, mas tenta novamente 30 (ou ainda inferior, eu por exemplo tenho 5).

----------

## Maquiavel

grande Ariem, vlw a ajuda

eu alterei de 30 pra 90 justamente pra testar se dava certo

o lance é q não to podendo escolher entre gentoo e windows.

Ao iniciar meu pc, logo a após o boot da bicos, fica uma tela preta com o cursor no canto superior esquerdo, dai depois de algum tempo ele boota o gentoo automaticamente.

Ai eu uso o cd do kurumim e edito o grub, altero o

root (hd0,6)

para qq outro valor, de forma a causar o erro 15, file not found

ai o grub avisa o erro, e ao apertar enter ele me permite escolher entre gentoo e windows, porém com a tela toda chamuscada, como o caminho para o gentoo está errado, só tem como entrar no windows.

Agora se eu colocar o timeout 5, ele vai entrar em 5 segundos no default, no caso o gentoo, porém eu quero e preciso escolher, pois sou novato em linux, tenho muito q aprender e adaptar ainda.

mas vlw a ajuda Ariem

----------

## Ariem

O valor do timeout é ao gosto de cada um. 

A minha sugestão de baixar o valor era só para "verificar" se isso não era o problema.

Era uma sugestão estúpida, e tá visto que não tem nada a ver com isso.   :Razz: 

Como dizes que o ecrã fica preto, quer dizer que o splash image não é carregado.. poderá ter a ver com isso.. verifica se tens o caminho para a imagem correcto.

Em principio deverá estar... 

```
splashimage=(hd0,6)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

aponta para 

```
/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

 o que é o "normal"..

De resto não estou a ver nenhum outro problema...

----------

## Maquiavel

grande [b]Ariem[b/]

mas antes tava /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz ai eu tirei o /boot

oq não deu em nada

vou depois procurar o caminho "real" pro splash e testar

mas sei q tá fogo entrar no gentoo e windows, tem q usar 1 terceiro linux pra resolver =/

mas vlw a ajuda ai pessoal

----------

## xef

Se o problema está só no splash.xpm.gz porque não remover simplesmente essa linha? O theme vai desaparecer, mas pelo menos funciona (se o problema for só mesmo aí)

----------

